# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  congratulations sania mirza

## dsjeya

by winning the mixed doubleles event in australia open,a grand slam event,you made the islamic women of the whole world proud
keep it up::clapping;

----------


## dsjeya

sania returned to grand welcome at mumbai airport
no hostile demonstation by muslim fundamentalists
change of heart ?
are mualim women not happy about sania's acheivement
too afraid of fundamentalist to appreciate a feat

----------


## Tulip

Now this is too much Dsjeya. Dun you have anything else to do other than attacking muslims??

----------


## dsjeya

tulip can't you appreciate your sister'r achievement
sania is a muslim women
not a word of appreciation from any of you 
what a shame

----------

